# Anyone have Audyssey ETC graphs?



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any before and after graphs with REW showing the ETC(energy time curves)when using any of the Audyssey correction flavors that they could post?

I'm interested in seeing what kind of results Audyssey has on reflections and the impulse response.

My computer soundcard isn't working properly anymore and I can't perform any measurements on my own system with the Audyssey Sound Equalizer and REW at this time and I would just like to see what the measured results before and after correction really look like in those areas.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Drudge,
This is a great idea. I only wish Onkyo showed the Graph on Audyssey like many other licensees do. MultEQ and REW combined should really make for some interesting graphs.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Drudge (Sep 1, 2008)

Yeah,I'd like to really see what happens to the reflection levels and how much cleaner the impulse response might look and whether it's an overall improvement over the whole listening area.


----------

